# Laptop Festplatte partitionieren



## BeeSTy (1. November 2003)

Hallöchen,

habe ien kleines Problem. Habe soeben meinen Laptop neuinstalliert mit RecoveryCD. Vorher wollte ich eigentlich noch die Platte partitionieren, allerdings habe ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk um fdisk zu starten. Habe es zwar über eine CD versucht, hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Unter WinXP habe ich es dann mit Presizer versucht, allerings kommt eine Fehlermeldung von XP und Presizer kann nicht auf die Patitionen zugreifen.
Die sehen wie folgt aus:

- 1 P.: 30GB groß nur mit WinXP druf
- 2P.: 10GB groß leer.

Jetzt würde ich gern die 1P. nochmals in eine 10er für XP und eine 20er für Programme etc. teilen.
Meine Frage: Wie oder mit welchem Programm bekomme ich das hin?

Besten Dank
Benjamin


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. November 2003)

Kurz und knapp, Partition Magic, das kann alles.
Mußte mal kucken, obs da irgendwo ne Testversion gibt.

mfG ALF


----------



## BeeSTy (2. November 2003)

Jo besten Dank, hat wunderbar geklappt.

MFG
Benjamin


----------

